# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  driver M6600

## titanhnc

sau một lúc dùng thử Driver M6600 ,em quyết định quăng vào góc tối vì những lý do sau : 
nguồn nuôi 24v , thử với vexta 268-02a điều đầu tiên gây ấn tượng là moter có tiếng sôi, tiếng rít như radio mất sóng ( không khoái rồi nha.! ) chỉnh ampe đủ kiểu vẫn sôi nhưng với mức độ khác nhau
2 là : dễ bị nhiễu ( để yên trên bàn moter chạy khá khỏe nhưng đụng vào là trượt xung kêu e...e mà cốt đứng luôn, bỏ xuống bàn lại chạy tiếp, nếu nối mass thì không bị !)
3 là : nhận thấy momen và tốc độ không bằng driver 110 của nhật 
4 là : tiếng gầm rung của nó cũng đâu thua kém gì driver nhật ( chỉ oai cái microstep ) 
 nói chung không khoái lắm ! chỉ được cái nhỏ gọn, đẹp , do cấp nguồn DC thấp nên không bị giật như Driver 110 nếu vô ý đụng phải  ( em bị driver 110 giật hoài do chưa nối mass sườn và tủ điện

theo các bác thì đánh giá của em về driver này đúng hay sai , hay em chôm phải driver somali !!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????

----------


## nhatson

em lười tra sheet, vấn đề ở chỗ có thể motor 268-02a là loại có cảm kháng cao, cần chạy vơi drive áp cao , dùng áp thấp ko ngon

em thấy người ta test chạy cũng tốt mà


b.r

----------


## inhainha

> em lười tra sheet, vấn đề ở chỗ có thể motor 268-02a là loại có cảm kháng cao, cần chạy vơi drive áp cao , dùng áp thấp ko ngon
> 
> em thấy người ta test chạy cũng tốt mà
> 
> 
> b.r


Vexta cũng có mấy driver áp thấp cho pk268 mà bác.

----------


## CKD

Theo ý riêng thì mình thây có thể ở khâu nào đó không hợp lý. Vì mình đã dùng tb6560 gần cả năm mà vẫn ok. Tb6600 được phát triển sau, theo datasheet thì có nhiều cải tiến nên chắc phải tốt hơn.
Nếu bác dùng motor cho driver 110 thì chắc đố là vấn đề.

----------


## titanhnc

> Theo ý riêng thì mình thây có thể ở khâu nào đó không hợp lý. Vì mình đã dùng tb6560 gần cả năm mà vẫn ok. Tb6600 được phát triển sau, theo datasheet thì có nhiều cải tiến nên chắc phải tốt hơn.
> Nếu bác dùng motor cho driver 110 thì chắc đố là vấn đề.


bác dùng với moter gì vậy ? bác có thể cho em biết được không ?! để sau này có cần thì chọn đúng cặp vì đã có bác thử nghiệm rồi!

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu áp thấp , điện DC thì em nghĩ bác nên chọn mấy em step syn hay motor bước 2 pha của USA thì hơn , mấy con đó dành cho drive áp thấp dòng cao, vexta thì bác chịu khó tra mã trên động cơ , có mấy loại dành cho drive áp 110V hay 220V thì kết nối với drive này chạy gầm gừ châm chạp , em đã từng bị và đành bán 1 mớ cho 1 đại ca trên đây , bán xong đại ca ấy dùng drive áp cao của leadshine lái nó chạy vù vù , thế là em học được 1 bài học phải tìm hiểu nhiều hơn .

----------


## nhatson

> Vexta cũng có mấy driver áp thấp cho pk268 mà bác.


củ cụ chủ theard là pk268-02a >  14mH> dùng với driev UMK268



http://www.velmex.com/pdf/mc/vexta-nema23-motors.pdf
http://www.orientalmotor.com/product...usa_st_umk.pdf

----------


## nhatson

> bác dùng với moter gì vậy ? bác có thể cho em biết được không ?! để sau này có cần thì chọn đúng cặp vì đã có bác thử nghiệm rồi!


motor size 57 china thẳng tiến

----------


## ngoanhtu

> sau một lúc dùng thử Driver M6600 ,em quyết định quăng vào góc tối vì những lý do sau : 
> nguồn nuôi 24v , thử với vexta 268-02a điều đầu tiên gây ấn tượng là moter có tiếng sôi, tiếng rít như radio mất sóng ( không khoái rồi nha.! ) chỉnh ampe đủ kiểu vẫn sôi nhưng với mức độ khác nhau
> 2 là : dễ bị nhiễu ( để yên trên bàn moter chạy khá khỏe nhưng đụng vào là trượt xung kêu e...e mà cốt đứng luôn, bỏ xuống bàn lại chạy tiếp, nếu nối mass thì không bị !)
> 3 là : nhận thấy momen và tốc độ không bằng driver 110 của nhật 
> 4 là : tiếng gầm rung của nó cũng đâu thua kém gì driver nhật ( chỉ oai cái microstep ) 
>  nói chung không khoái lắm ! chỉ được cái nhỏ gọn, đẹp , do cấp nguồn DC thấp nên không bị giật như Driver 110 nếu vô ý đụng phải  ( em bị driver 110 giật hoài do chưa nối mass sườn và tủ điện
> 
> theo các bác thì đánh giá của em về driver này đúng hay sai , hay em chôm phải driver somali !!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


Bác thử tháo vỏ driver ra xem driver của bác có đúng là dùng TB6600 chân cắm ko, hay là lại 1 con ic dán gì đó thì chắc là không phải.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, giống lão Nam ròm nói thì bọn Vexta hay chơi motor inductance cao, áp cao, dòng thấp, mấy con driver bình dân này chạy ko hợp đâu. Bác kiếm loại của Sanyo hoặc các loại step có dòng khủng khủng tí (5-6A) thì inductance thường thấp chạy mấy con này mới được. Còn ko thì kiếm bài của chú Racing Boy, giải phẫu thẩm mỹ mấy em motor đó thì mới chạy áp thấp được.

----------


## ngoanhtu

Driver loại này ở trạng thái giữ bước cứng động cơ, nó có phát ra tiếng kêu không các bác.

----------


## CKD

Các driver ổn dòng bằng xung nên ít nhiều gì cũng có tiếng rít hết.

----------


## Ga con

Tùy theo motor & tốc độ mà chỉnh decay sẽ tốt hơn bác ạ. Có loại chỉnh low, có loại mix hoặc high. Khi chỉnh OK thì tiếng rít sẽ giảm và motor chạy trơn tru hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## Nam CNC

drive có cái nut chỉnh decay hơi bị hiếm đó Ga con , trước giờ thấy drive paker , và gecko , centent là có cái nut đó à , của china là chưa thấy bao giờ.

----------


## Gamo

Cóa mày, mày khinh thường Chị Na quá  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> drive có cái nut chỉnh decay hơi bị hiếm đó Ga con , trước giờ thấy drive paker , và gecko , centent là có cái nut đó à , của china là chưa thấy bao giờ.



mấy con chip tích hợp, nó dùng PWM dạng fix off time, thời gian dóng là có định, nên nó chỉnh decay theo mức khá  dễ dàng,

với drive gecko,centend, dùng PWM fix time, và dùng fast decay, mix decay khá là khó khăn với kỹ thuật PWM fix time, nên ko chỉnh decay mà chỉnh wave from

mục tiêu là chỉnh cái điểm 0 của sin current wave from nó chuẩn
- decay slow nhiều nó sẻ cao hơn điểm 0 
- decay fast nó sẽ bị âm khi qua điểm 0

1 ví dụ khi decay slow nhiều, dẫn đến khi qua điểm 0 bị dương

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## hanasimitai

> mấy con chip tích hợp, nó dùng PWM dạng fix off time, thời gian dóng là có định, nên nó chỉnh decay theo mức khá  dễ dàng,
> 
> với drive gecko,centend, dùng PWM fix time, và dùng fast decay, mix decay khá là khó khăn với kỹ thuật PWM fix time, nên ko chỉnh decay mà chỉnh wave from
> 
> mục tiêu là chỉnh cái điểm 0 của sin current wave from nó chuẩn
> - decay slow nhiều nó sẻ cao hơn điểm 0 
> - decay fast nó sẽ bị âm khi qua điểm 0
> 
> 1 ví dụ khi decay slow nhiều, dẫn đến khi qua điểm 0 bị dương


Bác có cái máy hiện sóng số nào thừa bán cho em cái?

----------


## nhatson

> Bác có cái máy hiện sóng số nào thừa bán cho em cái?


em sưu tầm mà, nên chỉ có vô chứ ko có ra ah
mà bán ra lỗ nên  để lại cho nó SANG nhà  :Smile: 

cũ vào 5 giây, có ông HUYHUY osc, thỉng thoảng cũng có Digital OSC
b.r

----------


## hanasimitai

> em sưu tầm mà, nên chỉ có vô chứ ko có ra ah
> mà bán ra lỗ nên  để lại cho nó SANG nhà 
> 
> cũ vào 5 giây, có ông HUYHUY osc, thỉng thoảng cũng có Digital OSC
> b.r


Bác sưu tầm làm gì mà nhiều thế, em thấy bác rất nhiều máy hiện sóng số xịn. "Người ăn ko hết, người lần chẳng ra"
Bác xem thế nào bán cho em cái rẻ nhất của bác, chứ em cũng chẳng đủ tiền để mua cái đắt đâu. Em đang dùng cái của tàu chán lắm.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác sưu tầm làm gì mà nhiều thế, em thấy bác rất nhiều máy hiện sóng số xịn. "Người ăn ko hết, người lần chẳng ra"


chăm chỉ làm việc + tiết kiệm > mua được vài cái osc 

b.r

----------


## Gamo

> Bác sưu tầm làm gì mà nhiều thế, em thấy bác rất nhiều máy hiện sóng số xịn. "Người ăn ko hết, người lần chẳng ra"


Hehe, bác mua quách 1 cái trên Taobao cho rồi? Máy hiện sóng của Nhật Sơn giá ngoài thị trường rẻ lắm bác, có vài ngàn đô/cái hà  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

rigol ds1054z 1 lựa chọn tốt ah

----------


## hanasimitai

> Hehe, bác mua quách 1 cái trên Taobao cho rồi? Máy hiện sóng của Nhật Sơn giá ngoài thị trường rẻ lắm bác, có vài ngàn đô/cái hà


Em vẫn đang dùng cái của tàu rồi, dùng được 1 năm thì hỏng mấy cái nút. Mà mấy ngàn đô thì em cũng chẳng có tiền đâu. Vậy thì tạm gác lại ước mơ.

----------


## nhatson

> Em vẫn đang dùng cái của tàu rồi, dùng được 1 năm thì hỏng mấy cái nút. Mà mấy ngàn đô thì em cũng chẳng có tiền đâu. Vậy thì tạm gác lại ước mơ.


tàu là thằng nào cụ, ko phải tàu nào cũng  như tàu nào
em dùng rigol ds1052e 5 6 năm có sao đâu ta

----------


## hanasimitai

> tàu là thằng nào cụ, ko phải tàu nào cũng  như tàu nào
> em dùng rigol ds1052e 5 6 năm có sao đâu ta


con hàng của em là OWON SDS6062 đã hỏng 3 nút xoay.

----------


## hanasimitai

> sau một lúc dùng thử Driver M6600 ,em quyết định quăng vào góc tối vì những lý do sau : 
> nguồn nuôi 24v , thử với vexta 268-02a điều đầu tiên gây ấn tượng là moter có tiếng sôi, tiếng rít như radio mất sóng ( không khoái rồi nha.! ) chỉnh ampe đủ kiểu vẫn sôi nhưng với mức độ khác nhau
> 2 là : dễ bị nhiễu ( để yên trên bàn moter chạy khá khỏe nhưng đụng vào là trượt xung kêu e...e mà cốt đứng luôn, bỏ xuống bàn lại chạy tiếp, nếu nối mass thì không bị !)
> 3 là : nhận thấy momen và tốc độ không bằng driver 110 của nhật 
> 4 là : tiếng gầm rung của nó cũng đâu thua kém gì driver nhật ( chỉ oai cái microstep ) 
>  nói chung không khoái lắm ! chỉ được cái nhỏ gọn, đẹp , do cấp nguồn DC thấp nên không bị giật như Driver 110 nếu vô ý đụng phải  ( em bị driver 110 giật hoài do chưa nối mass sườn và tủ điện
> 
> theo các bác thì đánh giá của em về driver này đúng hay sai , hay em chôm phải driver somali !!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????


Bác sờ vào chổ nhạy cảm thì nó giật tưng tưng là đúng rồi. Cụ thể là bác sờ vào đâu. bác có thể chụp cái ruột của driver đc ko?

----------


## nhatson

> con hàng của em là OWON SDS6062 đã hỏng 3 nút xoay.


em nghĩ là thay được mờ, sau này sắm rigol thẳng tiến

b.r

----------


## ngoanhtu

> Các driver ổn dòng bằng xung nên ít nhiều gì cũng có tiếng rít hết.


Với việc nó bị fixed decay là 40% thì tiếng kêu khi giữ bước phải ngang với L297 L298, bác nào có dùng loại này rồi thử đánh giá xem, có cách nào khắc phục không ?

----------


## nhatson

lựa motor có L thấp, điều chỉnh áp phù hợp sẽ giảm rít

----------


## titanhnc

> Bác sờ vào chổ nhạy cảm thì nó giật tưng tưng là đúng rồi. Cụ thể là bác sờ vào đâu. bác có thể chụp cái ruột của driver đc ko?


em bị driver 110 của vexta giật chứ đâu có bị cái 6600 giật đâu ?!!! nói chung là tê tê thôi , giật mình là chủ yếu !!!!!!!

----------


## titanhnc

mà hỏi thật các bác chứ sao con 6600 là của Toshiba nói thẳng ra cũng là của nhật mà sao driver làm ra cũng là china làm không thấy nhật nó dùng , không biết china nó có nhái không các bác nhỉ ??? mà nếu như vậy làm sao mua được con 6600 sịn được?

em cũng đã thử hạ cảm kháng xuống một nửa rồi , cảm nhận momen + speed có tăng đáng kể nhưng tiếng rít vẫn còn mà con này thiết kế không có nút chỉnh dòng khi giữ cốt nên đành cho nó nghỉ hưu sớm ( vì em không ưa tiếng rít động cơ )

----------


## CKD

Mình nghĩ mấy con như tb6560, tb6600 mục tiêu phát triển để tích hợp vào luôn board chủ (controller) nên driver lẻ ít thấy. Thường mấy chú này xuất hiện trên mấy con máy in hoặc những con máy cần có motor bước dẫn động.

Còn vụ decay thì có hay không là do con driver, không phải do chị na. Mà tbXXXX thì nó có rồi, mấy con như 542, 860 chắc nó dùng mix decay nên không thấy.

OSC cũng là niềm mơ ước của em, nhưng do mua mà chưa có mục đích sinh lợi nên cứ lăn tăn. Đã từng định hốt rigo Z, mà thấy chát lương lự, cuối cùng xèng nó không chịu chờ nên phải hốt cái PC osc cho đở ghiền. Gì chứ osc em cùng làm tùm lum ah:
- sound card osc cũng đã dùng do mấy cái tín hiệu vài trăm Hz, thời chơi và chế đồ RC.
- Atmega OSC dùng đo tín hiệu vài kHz.
- Arduino OSC thì đo được khoảng dưới 1kHz, nhưng chỉ dùng ở mức 100Hz, mục đích để log data.
- PC Osc thì mới tậu, chưa đo gì ngoài cái xung step.

----------


## hanasimitai

> em bị driver 110 của vexta giật chứ đâu có bị cái 6600 giật đâu ?!!! nói chung là tê tê thôi , giật mình là chủ yếu !!!!!!!


Bị giật như vậy là chuyện thường. Khi nào bị giật tung tay thì mới là chuyện lớn. Đấu tiếp địa vào là hết phim.

----------


## Gamo

> mấy con chip tích hợp, nó dùng PWM dạng fix off time, thời gian dóng là có định, nên nó chỉnh decay theo mức khá  dễ dàng,
> 
> với drive gecko,centend, dùng PWM fix time, và dùng fast decay, mix decay khá là khó khăn với kỹ thuật PWM fix time, nên ko chỉnh decay mà chỉnh wave from
> 
> mục tiêu là chỉnh cái điểm 0 của sin current wave from nó chuẩn
> - decay slow nhiều nó sẻ cao hơn điểm 0 
> - decay fast nó sẽ bị âm khi qua điểm 0
> 
> 1 ví dụ khi decay slow nhiều, dẫn đến khi qua điểm 0 bị dương


Ủa, trùm Nhật Sơn đo dòng bằng current probe hay voltage probe vậy?

----------


## nhatson

> Ủa, trùm Nhật Sơn đo dòng bằng current probe hay voltage probe vậy?


current probe agilent 1146

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Chà, coi bộ giá cái probe của Nhật Sơn còn đắt hơn cái oscilloscope của mọi người  :Cool:

----------


## nhatson

> Chà, coi bộ giá cái probe của Nhật Sơn còn đắt hơn cái oscilloscope của mọi người


haiz, nó là cái probe current bèo nhất roài cụ gà mờ

----------


## Gamo

Hix, con OWON SDS6062 của cụ Hentai giá có $330, con Atten của mình $200, cái que đo của cụ chỉ có $860 hà >.<

----------


## nhatson

> Hix, con OWON SDS6062 của cụ Hentai giá có $330, con Atten của mình $200, cái que đo của cụ chỉ có $860 hà >.<


xài ai, bà kon mình 1 iphone 1 ipad... wa cái osc của em ngay, vấn đề là đầu tư vào cái gì thôi mờ
đang bỏ ống để chơi tektronix tcp202

----------

Gamo

----------

